# Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen



## ViktorEippert (21. Juni 2011)

*Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen


----------



## BuffaloBilI (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Ich bleib bei Dead Space...


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Schöner Test, finde ich toll, dass er nicht so extrem kurz ausgefallen ist.
76%, also durchaus ein gutes Spiel.     

Was mich nun noch interessieren würde...
1. Läuft, wenn man nicht im Koop sondern im Singleplayer spielt, trotzdem ein KI-Begleiter mit, oder ist man dann wirklich alleine?
2. Die Horror-Elemente sind gut. Der Koop macht Spaß. Wie sieht es zusammen aus? Kann man sich, auch wenn ein Mitspieler dabei ist, noch Gruseln? Das ist ja für gewöhnlich dann doch nicht so einfach.

Edit: Und ganz wichtig:
3. Sollte es nicht diese B-Movie-Zwischensequenzen geben? Da wurden doch am Anfang zur Ankündigung so einige Szenen gezeigt mit Schauspielern. Ist das Element jetzt aus dem Spiel entfernt worden?

4. "Warum ist Fettel immer noch (halbwegs) am Leben? Was ist seit dem Ende von Fear mit dem Point Man passiert?"
Ich habe es zwar nicht gespielt, aber werden diese Fragen nicht im FEAR 2 - DLC "Reborn" beantwortet?


----------



## darkfuneral (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Mit anderen Worten nichts neues bei Fear. Schade um die Spielreihe hätte man mehr machen können. Aber ich habe die Nase irgendwie voll von Büroräume-artigen-Schlauchlevel Action. Ich habe Fear-2 schon vor langweile in die Ecke geworfen da es sich wie Fear-1 spielte. Fear war damals der Hammer, inzwischen ist die Marke aber nur noch Abzocke und ein zeichen für Ideenlosigkeit der Macher.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

schade muss gestehen, der test bestätigt meine bisherigen eindrücke. nachdem project origin für mich nur ein winzig kleiner rückschritt im vergleich zum ersten teil war, scheint der dritte teil doch schon wesentlich schlechter zu sein. 
und dann auch nur 6 stunden spielzeit? das is mir definitiv schon mal keine 40 euro wert, wenn ichs mir hole dann erst wenns bei 15 euro steht.
monolith hätte das mit sicherheit besser hingekriegt


----------



## combine (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Bei der Grafik krieg ich es ja schon genug mit der Angst zu tun, wie will man denn das dann noch toppen?
Seit dem ersten Teil geht diese Serie auch nur noch Abwärts, von den einst interessanten Characktern ist nur noch ein ausgepresster Klumpen übrig geblieben, der aber in jedem Teil nochmal aufs neue ausgepresst wird. Zum Schwierigkeitsgrad kann ich nur sagen das Fear schon immer recht knackig war, ich bin eigentlich in keinem anderen Shooter so oft gestorben wie bei Fear. Also ich werde jedenfalls einen Bogen um das Spiel machen, weder der SP noch der MP reizt, den MP von Fear gibt es sowieso Gratis weil ihn so gut wie niemand spielt, da wird der neue MP wohl kaum Änderungen bringen. Einzig im Koop sehe ich einen Lichtblick, als Fettel zu spielen würde mich schon reizen (neee ich mein nicht den Sebastian..).


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Ich finde den Multiplayer sehr interessant - und das obwohl ich fast ausschließlich Singleplayer- oder Koop-Spieler bin.
6 Stunden, aber zwei Charaktere und zwei Enden, außerdem Koop-Modus und recht innovative Multiplayer-Modi. Ich finde das ganz für heutige Zeiten ganz angenehm.

Und 76% sind doch klasse. Also dem Test nach ist das Spiel kein so großer Rückschritt dem Vorgänger gegenüber.


----------



## Mathragor (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Wird bestimmt geil !
Vielen hat Fear 2 nicht gefallen - ich fands super, genau wie Teil 1. 
Meiner Meinung nach werden die Schwächen, die die einzelnen Spiele hatten, durch die Atmosphäre und Schock-Momente wieder ausgeglichen. 
Denn etwas vergleichbares sucht man eigentlich vergeblich auf dem Markt. Was sehr schade ist. 
Moderne Kriegsführung, 2ter Weltkrieg, Taliban etc gibts wie Sand am Meer im Genre. Aber sowas wie Fear ist einmalig. (Naja Dead Space vielleicht noch, ist aber anders irgendwie).


----------



## hightake (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Test von DNF war sehr treffend. Gekauft und für unterhaltsam befunden.
F3 werde ich mir wohl sparen. Der 1. Teil war ok, alles was danach kam
(inkusive der aktuelle Teil) kann man sich wohl getrost schenken..


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Das ist ja meistens so: Wenn die ursprünglichen Entwickler nicht mehr dran arbeiten, dann wird das meist nichts mehr. Sieht man ja auch an anderen Titeln wie Gothic, Operation Flashpoint z.B.


----------



## DeathDealer (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*



Mathragor schrieb:


> Wird bestimmt geil !
> Vielen hat Fear 2 nicht gefallen - ich fands super, genau wie Teil 1.
> Meiner Meinung nach werden die Schwächen, die die einzelnen Spiele hatten, durch die Atmosphäre und Schock-Momente wieder ausgeglichen.
> Denn etwas vergleichbares sucht man eigentlich vergeblich auf dem Markt. Was sehr schade ist.
> Moderne Kriegsführung, 2ter Weltkrieg, Taliban etc gibts wie Sand am Meer im Genre. Aber sowas wie Fear ist einmalig. (Naja Dead Space vielleicht noch, ist aber anders irgendwie).


suche mal den Titel Condemned. Da wirst dich freuen


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Was mich nun noch interessieren würde...
> 1. Läuft, wenn man nicht im Koop sondern im Singleplayer spielt, trotzdem ein KI-Begleiter mit, oder ist man dann wirklich alleine?


Im Einzelspielermodus bist du ganz alleine. Der jeweils andere Charakter taucht nur ganz am Anfang des Levels aus und im Falle von Fettel gibt er ab und zu ein paar Kommentare ab.



> 2. Die Horror-Elemente sind gut. Der Koop macht Spaß. Wie sieht es zusammen aus? Kann man sich, auch wenn ein Mitspieler dabei ist, noch Gruseln? Das ist ja für gewöhnlich dann doch nicht so einfach.


Zumindest in den geskripteten Sequenzen funktionieren die Schockmomente gut, da jeder Charakter das Gleiche zu sehen bekommt. Aber klar: Wenn man zu zweit durch eine düstere Halle läuft, ist das weniger gruselig, als wenn man ganz alleine unterwegs ist.



> Edit: Und ganz wichtig:
> 3. Sollte es nicht diese B-Movie-Zwischensequenzen geben? Da wurden doch am Anfang zur Ankündigung so einige Szenen gezeigt mit Schauspielern. Ist das Element jetzt aus dem Spiel entfernt worden?


Nein, das war nur ein Marketing-Gag bei der Ankündigung. Es gibt Zwischensequenzen, aber das sind ganz normale gerenderte Szenen.


----------



## DrProof (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Durch Zensur kein Kaufgrund mehr da.... Das tötet die gesamte Atmosphere und macht es nur lächerlich.. Wenn SAW ohne Blut gewesen wär hätte es sich kein Mensch angesehen...


----------



## mimc1 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Das bestätigt mich nur in der Aussage deutsche Synchron sprecher sind Scheiße.


----------



## toxin (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Fear 3 im Test für PC: Atmosphärischer Shooter mit Balancing-Schwächen*

Die Gore-Effekte von diesem Spiel sind einfach nur göttlich. Auch sehr gut im aktuellen Launchtrailer zu sehen. Ich finde sowas wertet ein Spiel definitiv auf. Und nein, ich bin kein kranker Freak der Menschen leiden sehen will. Ich schieß einfach nur gerne meinen virtuellen Gegnern die Rübe vom Sockel.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. Juni 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Durch Zensur kein Kaufgrund mehr da.... Das tötet die gesamte Atmosphere und macht es nur lächerlich.. Wenn SAW ohne Blut gewesen wär hätte es sich kein Mensch angesehen...


 
naja die zensur ist aber eigentlich auch kein grund es nicht zu kaufen, schließlich ist es heutzutage glücklicherweise kein problem mehr im ausland zu bestellen


----------



## a3507742 (21. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand der das Spiel bereits gespielt hat sagen ob es eher ein Spiel wie der erste Teil ist oder wie der zweite?
Die zwei sind meiner Meinung nach extrem unterschiedlich.


----------



## toxin (21. Juni 2011)

@a3507742 

es entspricht ziemlich genau dem zweitem Teil. Also einfach nur ballern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Juni 2011)

mimc1 schrieb:


> Das bestätigt mich nur in der Aussage deutsche Synchron sprecher sind Scheiße.


 
Das würde ich so allgemein nicht sagen. Was aber sehr auffällt: Ist das Spiel direkt von einer deutschen Firma, dann ist die Synchronisation meist sehr gut. Ist das Spiel von einer amerikanischen, englischen oder was weiß ich woher Firma, dann hinkt sie oft weiter hinterher.
Bei Spielen wie Gothic, Risen, Drakensang z.b. war die deutsche Sprachausgabe doch sehr gut.


----------



## a3507742 (21. Juni 2011)

toxin schrieb:


> @a3507742
> 
> es entspricht ziemlich genau dem zweitem Teil. Also einfach nur ballern.


 
Schade, aber danke für die Antwort.


----------



## totman (21. Juni 2011)

Schade, wird das erste Fear sein wo ich mir nicht kaufe.


----------



## Malifurion (21. Juni 2011)

Irgendwann "fallen" sie alle...


----------



## NineEleven (21. Juni 2011)

boioioi 76 ist aber schwach....dachte der dritte Nachfolger wäre mindestens so würdig wie Teil 2


----------



## Downiz (21. Juni 2011)

Dass das Spiel schon vor fast einer Woche geleaked wurde interessiert natürlich keinen^^? Bei Crysis 2 gabs nen riesen Hype um den Leak und das Spiel... vll liegt es echt an der Presse, dass Spiele (wenn sie bereits geleaked wurden) einen großen Verlust dadurch machen ... :-/


----------



## spike00 (21. Juni 2011)

"Der Einstieg in Fear 3 ist abrupt und lässt Fragen offen: Warum ist Fettel immer noch (halbwegs) am Leben? Was ist seit dem Ende von Fear mit dem Point Man passiert? Wir haben während der gesamten Spielzeit nach Antworten Ausschau gehalten, aber keine gefunden."

Man scheißt also auf die Vorgeschichte.... 

Und warum ist Fettel plötzlich so häßlich und Point Man sieht aus wie'n Penner lol

Gradlinieger Shooter mit wirrem pseudo Horror....

FEAR ist tot.


----------



## Downiz (21. Juni 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> "Der Einstieg in Fear 3 ist abrupt und lässt Fragen offen: Warum ist Fettel immer noch (halbwegs) am Leben? Was ist seit dem Ende von Fear mit dem Point Man passiert? Wir haben während der gesamten Spielzeit nach Antworten Ausschau gehalten, aber keine gefunden."
> 
> Man scheißt also auf die Vorgeschichte....
> 
> ...


 
vll solltest due FEAR 3 erstmal spielen, bevor dich so äußerst ... is echt immerwieder das selbe -.-


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (21. Juni 2011)

das sind ja mal ne richtig schlechte wertung. achde das aman immer auf die action setzt. auf der konsole sit es noch schlechter.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Juni 2011)

Der erste Teil wird wohl unerreicht bleiben. Mann war das damals geil, die Grafik die KI und überhaupt die ganze Atmosphäre. Wenn ich den Test so lese vergeht mir die Lust aufs Spiel, schade habe mich schon gefreut.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (21. Juni 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> "Der Einstieg in Fear 3 ist abrupt und lässt Fragen offen: Warum ist Fettel immer noch (halbwegs) am Leben? Was ist seit dem Ende von Fear mit dem Point Man passiert? Wir haben während der gesamten Spielzeit nach Antworten Ausschau gehalten, aber keine gefunden."
> 
> Man scheißt also auf die Vorgeschichte....
> 
> ...


 
Ja du hast Recht! Fear ist tot


----------



## Peter Bathge (21. Juni 2011)

a3507742 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand der das Spiel bereits gespielt  hat sagen ob es eher ein Spiel wie der erste Teil ist oder wie der  zweite?
> Die zwei sind meiner Meinung nach extrem unterschiedlich.


 


toxin schrieb:


> @a3507742
> 
> es entspricht ziemlich genau dem zweitem Teil. Also einfach nur ballern.


 
Was das Ballern angeht, stimme ich zu, da hatte der erste Teil tatsächlich noch mehr atmosphärische Gruselsequenzen zu bieten. In anderen Punkten kommt mir F.E.A.R. 3 aber eher wie ein richtiger Nachfolger zu F.E.A.R. 1 vor: Dieses extreme Gefühl der Konsolenumsetzung aus Teil 2 ist verschwunden und es spielt sich wieder mehr wie ein "richtiger" PC-Shooter.



			
				DarkVoice1984 schrieb:
			
		

> das sind ja mal ne richtig schlechte wertun



Also bitte. 76% stehen immer noch für ein gutes Spiel. Wie im Test erwähnt macht F.E.A.R. 3 auch stellenweise sehr viel Spaß - die Schusswechsel sind herausfordernd und dank Zeitlupe einfach stylish. Und die Horrorelemente haben mir persönlich sehr zugesagt. Außerdem hatte ich jetzt endlich Gelegenheit, den Koop-Modus zu spielen und dort ist das Ganze gleich noch einmal so unterhaltsam. Nur weil keine 8 am Anfang der Wertung steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass F.E.A.R. 3 totaler Schrott ist :p


----------



## Enisra (21. Juni 2011)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Also bitte. 76% stehen immer noch für ein gutes Spiel. Wie im Test erwähnt macht F.E.A.R. 3 auch stellenweise sehr viel Spaß - die Schusswechsel sind herausfordernd und dank Zeitlupe einfach stylish. Und die Horrorelemente haben mir persönlich sehr zugesagt. Außerdem hatte ich jetzt endlich Gelegenheit, den Koop-Modus zu spielen und dort ist das Ganze gleich noch einmal so unterhaltsam. Nur weil keine 8 am Anfang der Wertung steht, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass F.E.A.R. 3 totaler Schrott ist :p


 
ja, irgendwie ist das heutzutage ein Kreuz, das wenn´s >80% ist mies ist, wobei eigentlich eher alles >60 in den Bereich fällt


----------



## Mentor501 (22. Juni 2011)

Schließe mich hier einem Teil der Vorredner an, FEAR ist tot!

Der erste Teil war ein Geniestreich, der zweite eher weniger, und verkam bereits merklich zum Mittelmaß, und das hier klingt nichtmal mehr nach FEAR.
Schade!


----------



## totman (22. Juni 2011)

NineEleven schrieb:


> boioioi 76 ist aber schwach....dachte der dritte Nachfolger wäre mindestens so würdig wie Teil 2


 
Genau genommen ist es erst der 2. Nachfolger


----------



## hightake (22. Juni 2011)

76% bei PC Games=ein schlechtes Spiel. xD


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juni 2011)

hightake schrieb:


> 76% bei PC Games=ein schlechtes Spiel. xD


 
Damit hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Gerade bei Shootern war man irgendwann so hochgerutscht, dass schon mittelmäßige Shooter Wertungen im 80er Bereich bekommen haben und alles unter 80 fast schon als schlecht galt. Da ist es vernünftiger, wenn man den ganzen Wertungsbereich wieder mehr nutzt.


----------



## Enisra (22. Juni 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Damit hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Gerade bei Shootern war man irgendwann so hochgerutscht, dass schon mittelmäßige Shooter Wertungen im 80er Bereich bekommen haben und alles unter 80 fast schon als schlecht galt. Da ist es vernünftiger, wenn man den ganzen Wertungsbereich wieder mehr nutzt.


 
ich würde eher den anderen Weg gehen und den Wertungsbereich ganz weglassen
Das Problem ist nur die Masse darauf abzurichten Richtigerweise eigentlich die Wertung weitesgehend zu ignorieren und nur auf den Test und den Meinungskasten zu hören, also so wie in der c´t, wo mir gesagt wird wie das Gerät ist und nicht wie gut das ist


----------



## anjuna80 (22. Juni 2011)

Das kann man so mit Erwachsenen machen, ja. :cool:
Aber leider hat sich das Prinzip der Prozentwertung schon so etabliert, das bekommt man wohl nicht mehr weg. Weil natürlich auch oft Zeitschriften/Onlinetest - Übergreifend verglichen wird, und das geht am schnellsten mit dieser dummen Prozentwertung.
Aber anders zu sein ist halt schwer und erfordert Mut


----------



## knarfe1000 (22. Juni 2011)

Wieder Geld gespart.

War aber zu erwarten, dass der maue 2. Teil qualitativ nochmals unterboten werde würde.

Hoffentlich ist die Serie damit endgültig beerdigt.


----------



## rexer2007 (22. Juni 2011)

schon lustig wie die leute ohne es spielen zu können schon jetzt sagen das es müll wäre geschmäcker sind bekanntlich unterschiedlich es kommt auch immer drauf an welche erwartungshaltung man an einem spiel hat wen man dazu noch ab und an mal ne news oder sich nen paar trailer angeschaut hat wusste man schon einige dinge zum beispiel wie sieht die optik aus? wie agiert die ki? ist es wieder stimmungsvoll? 
in meinen augen wirkt es wie ein guter nachfolger (optisch steht man mehr oder weniger eh derzeit still ) die ki geht in dekung und nutzt diese auch und auch wen die engine jetzt nen paar jahre drauf hat muss man sagen die effekte sind nach wie vor mehr als gut 
was erwarte einem also mit diesem spiel? ein guter horror shooter mit einer guten ki und netten gruseleffekten der wohl grafisch nicht auf der höhe der zeit ist was dem spiel aber nur beding einem schlechten eindruck vermittelt wen man die möglichkeit bekommt es mal test zu spielen macht es ich behaupte mal man wird auch mit diesem spiel (vorallem durch den coop) einige netten stunden vor dem pc zu tuen haben


----------



## FajneGry (22. Juni 2011)

Fear hat immer spaß gemacht. Werde mit den nächsten Teil bestimmt holen


----------



## Skyler93 (22. Juni 2011)

So, ich habe auch das Vergnügen gehabt es testen zu dürfen, und muss sagen, SO kann das SPIEL nicht rauskommen!, habe es aufn PC testen dürfen und muss sagen es ist viel zu schwer...
Ich selber spiele gerne Spiele auf Schwer oder Wahnsinnig, (großer Fear1 fan  ) aber dieses Spiel ist einfach zu schwer..
Ich habe angefangen auf Furchtlos, die ersten Gegner mit Maschinenpistolen gingen ja noch, doch dann kaam schon die erste Person mit Pumpgun... Er rennt auf dich zu, überlebt 5 Headshots, und knallt dich sofort weg, auf Rekrut ist es dasselbe.
Ist man hinter Deckung können die die Deckung wegschießen tuen sie aber nicht, sie treffen dich einfach  
Es soll ein Koop spiel sein und man merkt das Stark, es ist allein ziemlich knackig
Bugs habe ich auch gleich gefunden, bei den ersten richtigen Gegnern kaam ich von hinten angeschlichen, versuchte einen Headshot, dieser ging daneben den als ich geschossen habe (klar war eig. sicher ein Heady) ducken sie sich - schuss ausgewichen, Matrix ftw 

Spiel ist schon vorbestellt, werde es mit meinen Bruder über Koop spielen, und hoffe auf einen Patch für den Schwierigkeitsgrad

Ansich ist es schön aufgebaut, aber die Grafik ist mies, Texturen sind veraltet, und es schaut eig. genauso aus wie Fear1  bis auf Charakterdetails die sind schön

Mal sehen konnte nur die erste Karte anspielen.

PS
Die Story versteh ich nichtmehr


----------



## Tiger347 (22. Juni 2011)

Die Redaktion der PC-Games schreibt in Ihrem
Test zu "Fear 3", das jene auf eine total veraltete
Grakikengine mit Machtexturen getroffen sei.
Jeder Käufer eines neuen Games, wünscht sich eine
Steigerung der Grafik. Weil "Fear3" dies nicht bieten kann,
würde ich sogar weniger als 70% dafür werten. Mehr ist dieses
Spiel m.E. auch nicht wert!

MFG


----------



## KabraxisObliv (22. Juni 2011)

Also wenn die KI wirklich wieder so gut ist wie im ersten Teil, dann würde ich mir das Spiel alleine deswegen schon kaufen. FEAR hatte einfach die KI, die mir persönlich am meisten Spaß bereitet hat. Auch wenn es vielleicht primär um Horror ging, blieben mir die KI-Gegner doch eigentlich fast mehr in Erinnerung. Die Feuergefechte waren grandios. Und das im Koop - fantastisch wäre bzw. ist das.

@Tiger347: Wieso weil es keine Grafiksteigerung gibt Spielspaß-Punkte abziehen. Und wieso von "jedem" sprechen, wenn es gar nicht zutrifft. Ich muss es auch nicht haben, dass sich die Grafik von einem Spiel zum Nächsten verschlechtert, aber das steht sonst wo auf der Liste der Dinge, die mir bei einem Spiel/Nachfolger wichtig sind. Sei es aufgrund eines Engine-Wechsels, weil das Budget fehlt. Genauso habe ich nichts dagegen, wenn sich die Grafik verbessert, aber in jedem Fall beeinflusst das nicht meine Kaufentscheidung. Bei dem neuesten Mount & Blade beispielsweise bin ich mir auch nicht sicher, ob sich da grafisch überhaupt etwas getan hat. Allerdings habe ich auch nicht darauf geachtet, weil es mir absolut nicht wichtig ist.


----------



## The_Final (22. Juni 2011)

KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Also wenn die KI wirklich wieder so gut ist wie im ersten Teil, dann würde ich mir das Spiel alleine deswegen schon kaufen. FEAR hatte einfach die KI, die mir persönlich am meisten Spaß bereitet hat. Auch wenn es vielleicht primär um Horror ging, blieben mir die KI-Gegner doch eigentlich fast mehr in Erinnerung. Die Feuergefechte waren grandios. Und das im Koop - fantastisch wäre bzw. ist das.


 Mir geht es ebenso. Die Qualität der dt. Synchro ist für mich zudem egal, da ich die FEAR-Games ohnehin auf Englisch zocke.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (22. Juni 2011)

Die User-Wertungen auf metacritic.com sind bisher übrigens allesamt positiv mit nur einer einzigen Ausnahme.
Auf der PS3 erreicht F3AR sogar eine 9.1
Natürlich kann sich da noch viel tun, aber bisher scheint es den Spielern zu gefallen.

Metascore liegt bei 77%/79%/80% (PC/XBOX/PS3).


----------



## LorD-AcE (23. Juni 2011)

@Tiger347
Wenn die fehlende Steigerung der Grafik zu schlechten Wertungen führt, dann müsste CoD ja völlig untergehen. Denn da bewegt such auch nicht mehr viel seit MW1.


----------



## Skyler93 (23. Juni 2011)

Es ist nicht nur keine Steigerung der Grafik, es ist eine Sinkung der Grafik , zumindest hab ich Fear2 nicht mit arghässlichen Texturen im Kopf 
Gruselmomente gibt es in der ersten Map genau 0 nicht 1 mal konnte es wenig interessant werden, Alma kommtn paar mal aber wirklich an unpassenden Momenten, so das es einfach nur noch ein Shooter ist mitn Mädchen ohne Hobbys


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Juni 2011)

Also der Test ist ja wieder mal ein Witz. Bei Crysis2 kein Wort über Matschtexturen verloren aber F.E.A.R.3 schlecht reden wo es nur geht. Kein Ton über Atmosphäre. Fear3 ist grafisch mindestens genauso schlecht wie Crysis2 aber bestimmt nicht schlechter... Ich kann ja wieder mal zur Erinnerung ein paar Texturscreenshots machen!!! 

Bei FEAR3 kommt sofort wieder dieses FEAR typische Feeling auf. Die Levels langweilig. geeeeeenau. Und Crysis2? Die Levels in Crysis2 waren teilweise unfairer und schlechter designed. Die Gruselmomente sind gut inszeniert und wer mehr als die erste Mission mit Fettel erneut spielt weiss, dass es sich komplett anderst aber sehr gut spielt. Schlauchlevels ja und? Half-Life2 ist ein Paradebeispiel für schaluch Levels aber das war ja euer Überspiel 2004 und da waren Schlauchlevels auch schon lange nicht mehr in... Day1 Studios hat ein Superspiel abgeliefert. Mal verglichen mit Gurken wie Duke Nukem Forever  - da habt ihr ja auch obwohl die Technik vom Jahre Schnee ist, eine Top Wertung abgegeben. Ich finde es einfach nur schade.


----------



## Mathragor (23. Juni 2011)

Ich denk das gibts erst ab morgen. Wieso können das dann so viele schon zocken ?


----------



## knarfe1000 (23. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin kein Freund von Crysis 2 aber der Vergleich mit Fear 3 ist nun doch etwas krass. Klar, Crysis 2 wurde viel zu gut bewertet, aber so mies wie Fear 3 sah es keineswegs aus.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Juni 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Also der Test ist ja wieder mal ein Witz. Bei Crysis2 kein Wort über Matschtexturen verloren aber F.E.A.R.3 schlecht reden wo es nur geht. Kein Ton über Atmosphäre. Fear3 ist grafisch mindestens genauso schlecht wie Crysis2 aber bestimmt nicht schlechter... Ich kann ja wieder mal zur Erinnerung ein paar Texturscreenshots machen!!!
> 
> Bei FEAR3 kommt sofort wieder dieses FEAR typische Feeling auf. Die Levels langweilig. geeeeeenau. Und Crysis2? Die Levels in Crysis2 waren teilweise unfairer und schlechter designed. Die Gruselmomente sind gut inszeniert und wer mehr als die erste Mission mit Fettel erneut spielt weiss, dass es sich komplett anderst aber sehr gut spielt. Schlauchlevels ja und? Half-Life2 ist ein Paradebeispiel für schaluch Levels aber das war ja euer Überspiel 2004 und da waren Schlauchlevels auch schon lange nicht mehr in... Day1 Studios hat ein Superspiel abgeliefert. Mal verglichen mit Gurken wie Duke Nukem Forever  - da habt ihr ja auch obwohl die Technik vom Jahre Schnee ist, eine Top Wertung abgegeben. Ich finde es einfach nur schade.


 
gut Crysis 2 war auf jeden fall nicht der oberhammer, ich war auch etwas enttäuscht
aber war crysis 2 grafisch schlecht? Nein sry find ich gar nicht. Matchtexturen sind mir auch nicht aufgefallen...
und unfair und schlecht designed fand ich die levels eigentlich auch nicht.
ich kann keine vergleich zu FEAR 3 ziehen, da ich es noch nicht gespielt habe, aber was man auf den screenshots so sieht, sieht wesentlich schlechter aus als crysis 2!! sogar ziemlich deutlich wenn du mich fragst 
das soll jetzt aber keine kritik sein, ich hatte von FEAR gar nicht erwartet das es so aussieht. mich wundert nur deine aussage crysis 2 würde schlecht bzw. genauso schlecht aussehen wie Crysis 2.


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Juni 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> gut Crysis 2 war auf jeden fall nicht der oberhammer, ich war auch etwas enttäuscht
> aber war crysis 2 grafisch schlecht? Nein sry find ich gar nicht. Matchtexturen sind mir auch nicht aufgefallen...
> und unfair und schlecht designed fand ich die levels eigentlich auch nicht.
> ich kann keine vergleich zu FEAR 3 ziehen, da ich es noch nicht gespielt habe, aber was man auf den screenshots so sieht, sieht wesentlich schlechter aus als crysis 2!! sogar ziemlich deutlich wenn du mich fragst
> das soll jetzt aber keine kritik sein, ich hatte von FEAR gar nicht erwartet das es so aussieht. mich wundert nur deine aussage crysis 2 würde schlecht bzw. genauso schlecht aussehen wie Crysis 2.



Ich beziehe mich mit meiner Aussage auf die Screenshots, die ich damals im Forum gepostet habe, weil wohl keinem Redakteur aufgefallen ist, wie schlecht die Crysis2 Texturen auf Ultra Einstellung im Vergleich zu F.E.A.R.2, F.E.A.R und Doom3 aussehen. F.E.A.R.3 hat schlechte Texturen keine Frage. Aber was im Test geschrieben wird, dass Crysis2 Texturen besser aussehen würden ist einfach eine Aussage die nicht stimmt. Ich mach gerne heute im Laufe des Nachmittags noch einmal Screenshots von beiden Spielen, muss Crysis2 dann aber erst wieder installleren. 

Der Grund, dass schon viele F.E.A.R.3 spielen können ist, dass das US Release am 21. war. Wenn du eine US Version besitzt, bzw dich mit einer US IP in STEAM anmeldest kannst du F.E.A.R.3 schon heute aktivieren. Ob es mit deutschen Versionen funktioniert kann ich nicht sagen, genauso wenig wie ich über die deutsche Sprachausgabe was erzählen kann. Mir gefiel aber die Synchro von F.E.A.R. auch schon im deutschen nicht so wie die Originalsprecher.


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Juni 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich mit meiner Aussage auf die Screenshots, die ich damals im Forum gepostet habe, weil wohl keinem Redakteur aufgefallen ist, wie schlecht die Crysis2 Texturen auf Ultra Einstellung im Vergleich zu F.E.A.R.2, F.E.A.R und Doom3 aussehen. F.E.A.R.3 hat schlechte Texturen keine Frage. Aber was im Test geschrieben wird, dass Crysis2 Texturen besser aussehen würden ist einfach eine Aussage die nicht stimmt. Ich mach gerne heute im Laufe des Nachmittags noch einmal Screenshots von beiden Spielen, muss Crysis2 dann aber erst wieder installleren.


 
Spar dir die Mühe ruhig 
Kann schon sein, dass Crysis 2 viele unschöne Texturen hat. Trotzdem ist der Gesamtlook der Grafik bei Crysis 2 viel besser als bei FEAR 3, FEAR 2 oder Doom 3.
 Mir persönlich kommt es da jetzt nicht auf ein paar Texturen an. Die Aussage das Crysis 2 grafisch schlecht sei, ist einfach falsch.
Ich habe Crysis 2 bisher einmal durchgespielt und habe ca. 10 Stunden im Multiplayer verbracht und ich finde die Grafik genial. Matschige Texturen findest du bei jedem Spiel wenn du genau suchst


----------



## Chriss8185 (23. Juni 2011)

jup genau ich bilde mir meine meineung auch selber die test sind eh nicht richtig


----------



## Viper0201 (23. Juni 2011)

interessant das Spiel released erst morgen und 6 haben schon bewertet


----------



## Crysisheld (23. Juni 2011)

Viper0201 schrieb:


> interessant das Spiel released erst morgen und 6 haben schon bewertet



Noch interessanter finde ich das du wohl nicht alle Posts gelesen hast, aber mitschwätzen willst  als hättest du sie alle gelesen. Hättest du sie wirklich alle gelesen, wüsstest du auf was ich hinaus will


----------



## KabraxisObliv (23. Juni 2011)

Mathragor schrieb:


> Ich denk das gibts erst ab morgen. Wieso können das dann so viele schon zocken ?


 
Der US-Release war bereits früher. Am 20. oder 21. Juni.


----------



## KabraxisObliv (23. Juni 2011)

Das kommt davon, wenn man in mehreren Threads zugleich Zugange ist. 

(Hallo, Edit-Funktion?)


----------



## Peter Bathge (23. Juni 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Regt euch doch nicht über die Tests der PC games auf...wer zahlt gewinnt wer mehr zahlt gewinnt mehr...fertig!!!es gibt keine unabhängigen Test was auch immer!!Ihr werdet verarscht...so oder so!!!


 
Bei aller Liebe: Das ist einfach totaler Quatsch. Diese Verschwörungstheorien sind schlichtweg Humbug - demnach müssten wir ja schon einen eigenen Geldspeicher gebaut haben für all die Bestechungsgelder, nach deren Erhalt wir 90%-Wertungen vergeben haben. Ich kann dir versichern: Wir sind gar nicht so korrupt. Nur ein bisschen


----------



## Mentiri (24. Juni 2011)

Dieser eine Mechkampf zu Fuss und ohne Raketenwerfer. War das in dem Garten? Wenn ja, ist ganz einfach. Man nehme aus den 3-4 Munitionskisten die Schockgranaten, betäubt den Mech pro Granate für 4-5 Sekunden, rotzt alle anderen Sprenggranaten und Kugeln drauf und dabei immer schön eine Schockgranate zwischen durch draufklatschen. Und putt ist er. Na? War doch nicht so schwer und unfair.


----------



## Chriss8185 (24. Juni 2011)

hallo habe Fear 3 bei steam gekauft aber kann es immer noch nicht installieren aber drausen ist es schon bei steam hat das noch einer ?


----------



## Crysisheld (24. Juni 2011)

Chriss8185 schrieb:


> hallo habe Fear 3 bei steam gekauft aber kann es immer noch nicht installieren aber drausen ist es schon bei steam hat das noch einer ?



Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung? Wieso geht es bei dir nicht zum installieren ? Da müssten wir schon mehr wissen. Poste mal nen paar Infos. Oder mach nen Screenshot von der Fehlermeldung


----------



## StackaMo (24. Juni 2011)

Ich bin relativ verwundert, wie Krass die Unterschiede zwischen FEAR 3 und z.B Arcania Gothic 4 ausfallen. FEAR kommt mit einer 76er Wertung relativ gut bei den Spieler an, während ein ebenfals solide bewertetes Arcania( PCGames 79 in allen Foren als schlecht oder gar miserabel verschrien wird. 

Würd mich freuen wenn jemand was hierzu sagen könnte.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Crysisheld (25. Juni 2011)

Tja, das wäre dann wohl aufgabe des Redakteurs, der diesen Artikel geschrieben hat. Vom Schreibstil ist der Test ja ganz ok, aber das Spiel wurde halt viel subjektiver und wahrscheinlich weil es Teil3 ist auch mit etwas Verachtung getestet. Ich erinnere mich noch an Teil3 von Alone in the Dark, meine Güte, was war das eine Wertung, dafür das Infogrames damals alles richtig gemacht hatte (Schwierigkeitsgrad, Grafiken, erhöhte Polygonzahl und neue Spielelemente wie die Verwandlung in einen Puma) Aber welches Spiel, dass mehr als 2 Teile hatte bekam den bitteschön in der 3. Verwurstung noch TOP Wertungen Monkey Island 3 und Larry 3 mal ausgeschlossen  

Beim Test wird sich nichts mehr ändern, nur dass die PCG hier mal wieder einen Test abliefert, der so schlecht eigentlich nur in der GayStar zu finden ist


----------



## Zero399 (25. Juni 2011)

Bei mir stimmt was mit der Steuerung nicht... Ich hab eigentlich fast immer 60 fps. Wenn ich gehe und dabei nach unten schaue, ruckelt es allerdings. Dabei hab ich trotzdem noch 60 fps. Ist ähnlich, als würde man mit einer Batteriebetriebenen Maus spielen die schon fast leer ist... Habs auch schon mit einer anderen Maus probiert, ist dasselbe...


----------



## Crysisheld (25. Juni 2011)

Zero399 schrieb:


> Bei stimmt was mit der Steuerung nicht... Ich hab eigentlich fast immer 60 fps. Wenn ich gehe und dabei nach unten schaue, ruckelt es allerdings. Dabei hab ich trotzdem noch 60 fps. Ist ähnlich, als würde man mit einer Batteriebetriebenen Maus spielen die schon fast leer ist... Habs auch schon mit einer anderen Maus probiert, ist dasselbe...



Bei was stimmt was nicht? Könntest du bitte deinen Beitrag editieren und uns sagen, bei ..... stimmt was nicht


----------



## Zero399 (25. Juni 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Bei was stimmt was nicht? Könntest du bitte deinen Beitrag editieren und uns sagen, bei ..... stimmt was nicht


 
Oh mist das hab ich garnicht gesehen^^


----------



## Zero399 (25. Juni 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Bei was stimmt was nicht? Könntest du bitte deinen Beitrag editieren und uns sagen, bei ..... stimmt was nicht



Ich habs grad auf "Bei mir...." geändert aber irgendwie wirds immer noch wie vorher angezeigt. Naja^^


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Juni 2011)

StackaMo schrieb:


> Ich bin relativ verwundert, wie Krass die Unterschiede zwischen FEAR 3 und z.B Arcania Gothic 4 ausfallen. FEAR kommt mit einer 76er Wertung relativ gut bei den Spieler an, während ein ebenfals solide bewertetes Arcania( PCGames 79 in allen Foren als schlecht oder gar miserabel verschrien wird.
> 
> Würd mich freuen wenn jemand was hierzu sagen könnte.
> 
> Grüße Alex



Ich sage gerne was dazu - aber nur zu F.E.A.R. 3. Zu deinem Vergleich mit Arcania möchte ich nichts sagen, weil:
a) ein Vergleich zwischen Ego-Shooter und Rollenspiel immer hinken muss
b) ich Arcania nicht getestet habe, ja ich zu der Zeit noch nicht einmal Teil der Redaktion war

Was das "gut bei den Spielern ankommen" betrifft: F.E.A.R. 3 for PC Reviews, Ratings, Credits, and More at Metacritic
Zwar werde ich bestimmt nicht behaupten, der Wertungsdurchschnitt oder die Userwertungen auf Metacritic seien immer 100%ig korrekt, aber zumindest lässt sich an ihnen meistens eine gültige Tendenz ablesen.



Crysisheld schrieb:


> Tja, das wäre dann wohl aufgabe des Redakteurs, der diesen Artikel geschrieben hat. Vom Schreibstil ist der Test ja ganz ok, aber das Spiel wurde halt viel subjektiver und wahrscheinlich weil es Teil3 ist auch mit etwas Verachtung getestet. Ich erinnere mich noch an Teil3 von Alone in the Dark, meine Güte, was war das eine Wertung, dafür das Infogrames damals alles richtig gemacht hatte (Schwierigkeitsgrad, Grafiken, erhöhte Polygonzahl und neue Spielelemente wie die Verwandlung in einen Puma) Aber welches Spiel, dass mehr als 2 Teile hatte bekam den bitteschön in der 3. Verwurstung noch TOP Wertungen Monkey Island 3 und Larry 3 mal ausgeschlossen
> 
> Beim Test wird sich nichts mehr ändern, nur dass die PCG hier mal wieder einen Test abliefert, der so schlecht eigentlich nur in der GayStar zu finden ist


 
Ich bemühe mich ja normalerweise, freundlich zu bleiben, aber deine "Kritik" (wenn man sie denn so nennen will; "Whining" wäre ein anderer Ausdruck dafür) kann ich gar nicht mehr ernst nehmen. Aber klar doch, wir haben eine redaktionsinterne Regel, nach der eine Serie spätestens ab dem dritten Teil abgestraft werden muss. Zum Beispiel dieses GTA, die Elder Scrolls-Reihe oder Assassin's Creed - ja, die haben wir alle mit 60%-Wertungen nach Hause geschickt, das hast du gut erkannt.
Ich kann in deinem Beitrag kein einziges Argument für deine These erkennen, stattdessen beziehst du dich auf uralte Spiele, die sogar noch mit einem anderen Wertungssystem getestet wurden. Tut mir Leid, so disqualifizierst du dich selbst für jedwede ernsthafte Diskussion.


----------



## Crysisheld (25. Juni 2011)

Na gut, der Vergleich mit der anderen Spielezeitung und deinem Test war vielleicht ein Schnellschuss von mir und nicht ok. Ich wollte dir jetzt damit auch nicht auf die Füße treten... 

Wenn du dir aber mal die FEAR Spiele anschaust. Es geht von der Spielmechanik um CloseQuarterCombat also Kämpfe auf engstem Raum. Die KI hat sich von Teil zu Teil verbessert und dynamischer verhalten. Die von dir angesprochenen Arenakämpfe sind aber nicht zu vergleichen mit z.B. Painkiller (daran denke ich nähmlich bei Arenakämpfen). Bei FEAR3 haben die Entwickler so viele Deckungsmöglichkeiten in den Levels platziert, dass du immer andere Taktiken ausprobieren kannst, auf die dann die KI auch reagiert. Was mich ja nur ein bisschen gestört hat ist, dass ihr Crysis2 mit Lorbeeren überschüttet habt obwohl die Grafikqualität nicht so toll war. Grafisch finde ich FEAR3 jetzt aber nicht so extrem schlecht wie es in deinem Test rüberkommt. 

Du musst aber zugeben, wenn du anhand der Kritiken von Metacritic eine Tendenz abliest und dann einen Test verfasst, bist du nicht unvoreingenommen gewesen und dass solltest du doch als Spieletester eigentlich sein


----------



## Peter Bathge (25. Juni 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Na gut, der Vergleich mit der anderen Spielezeitung und deinem Test war vielleicht ein Schnellschuss von mir und nicht ok. Ich wollte dir jetzt damit auch nicht auf die Füße treten...



Du hast mir überhaupt nicht auf die Füße getreten, schon gar nicht mit dem Vergleich zu einem Konkurrenzmagazin. Im Gegenteil: Da ich noch sehr unerfahren bin, freue ich mich über jede Kritik - nur schlüssig muss sie sein.



> Wenn du dir aber mal die FEAR Spiele anschaust. Es geht von der Spielmechanik um CloseQuarterCombat also Kämpfe auf engstem Raum. Die KI hat sich von Teil zu Teil verbessert und dynamischer verhalten. Die von dir angesprochenen Arenakämpfe sind aber nicht zu vergleichen mit z.B. Painkiller (daran denke ich nähmlich bei Arenakämpfen). Bei FEAR3 haben die Entwickler so viele Deckungsmöglichkeiten in den Levels platziert, dass du immer andere Taktiken ausprobieren kannst, auf die dann die KI auch reagiert.



Die KI habe ich ja mit keinem Wort angeprangert, die ist in der Tat sehr gut im Vergleich zu anderen Shootern. Klar sind die Arenakämpfe in Painkiller oder Serious Sam noch auffälliger, aber bei diesen Fun-Shootern verzeihe ich solche Designpatzer eher als bei einem "ernsten" Spiel wie F.E.A.R. 3, wo einfach die Atmosphäre leidet, wenn eine Tür erst dann aufgeht, nachdem alle Gegner im Raum erledigt sind.



> Was mich ja nur ein bisschen gestört hat ist, dass ihr Crysis2 mit Lorbeeren überschüttet habt obwohl die Grafikqualität nicht so toll war. Grafisch finde ich FEAR3 jetzt aber nicht so extrem schlecht wie es in deinem Test rüberkommt.



Doch ist es. Dabei habe ich noch nicht einmal die Beleuchtung erwähnt. Für ein Spiel, das auf Grusel und Dunkelheit setzt, hätte ich von F3 viel bessere Licht- und Schatteneffekte erwartet. Stattdessen sieht das Spiel extrem blass und schlecht beleuchtet aus.



> Du musst aber zugeben, wenn du anhand der Kritiken von Metacritic eine Tendenz abliest und dann einen Test verfasst, bist du nicht unvoreingenommen gewesen und dass solltest du doch als Spieletester eigentlich sein



Da hast du mich falsch verstanden. Ich habe den Test natürlich VOR Release geschrieben, als es noch gar keine andere Wertungen gab. Den Link habe ich nur gebracht, um *StackaMo* darauf hinzuweisen, dass Fans und andere Kritiker auch nicht soooo begeistert von F3 sind.


----------



## mab72 (26. Juni 2011)

Mit diesem bullet time kann ich nicht viel anfangen(ausser bei max paine 2 da wars cool), ausserdem fand ich den ersten teil von fear bestenfalls mittelmäßig.
Und wenn spiele "kindgerecht" sind, sprich: entschärft und geschnitten...ist das für jemand der ende dreißig ist eher selten etwas.
Als erwaschener habe ich ja wohl auch das recht erwaschene spiele zu spielen(oder ich sollte es zumindest haben, in was für einem land leben wir eigentlich?)!
Fazit: nein danke!!!


----------



## Crysisheld (26. Juni 2011)

mab72 schrieb:


> Mit diesem bullet time kann ich nicht viel anfangen(ausser bei max paine 2 da wars cool), ausserdem fand ich den ersten teil von fear bestenfalls mittelmäßig.
> Und wenn spiele "kindgerecht" sind, sprich: entschärft und geschnitten...ist das für jemand der ende dreißig ist eher selten etwas.
> Als erwaschener habe ich ja wohl auch das recht erwaschene spiele zu spielen(oder ich sollte es zumindest haben, in was für einem land leben wir eigentlich?)!
> Fazit: nein danke!!!



Da hast du aber schlecht argumentiert, FEAR3 kannst du bei gameware.at für 31,99 + 3EUR Versand Uncut bestellen. Teil 1 fand ich persönlich am besten. Ja das mit dem Jugendschutz ist so eine Sache, aber so ist es halt in Deutschland. Es gibt halt leider immer noch zu viele die sich lieber eine geschnittene Version zulegen, nur damit sie alles auf Deutsch haben anstatt zur original US bzw GB Version zu greifen. Früher waren alle Spiele auf Englisch, da gab es keine Lokalisierung wie heute. Das kam ja erst alles so in den 90ern auf, dass man die Spiele anfing in verschiedene Sprachen zu übersetzen.


----------



## JCFR (27. Juni 2011)

Für mich persönlich geht's seit dem 2. Teil bergab. F.E.A.R.1 war düster, atmosphärisch und hatte die beste Gegner KI, die ichs eit langem in einem Shooter gesehen hatte. Hinzu kam die teilweise zerstörbare Umgebung, wa für unglaublich spannende Feuergefechte gesorgt hat. 
Ein Muss für jeden Shooter-fan. 
Der 2.Teil war vergleichsweise ein Rückschritt. Die Waffenvielfalt war geringer und gerade die soolen Waffen kamen erst recht spät und waren vergleichsweise schwach (vor Allem durch den steten Munitionsmangel für Laser und Hammer... und der Flammenwerfer war schlichtweg albern). Die Klon-Soldaten hielten deutlich weniger aus, was die Feuergefechte teilweise schon fast zu leicht machte und von der zerstörbaren Umgebung war im Grunde auch nix mehr übrig. Zudem waren die Passagen im Robo-Anzug die reinsten Moorhuhn einlagen und die Handlung wirkte aufgepropft (Wie wird ein Geist denn bitteschön schwanger?).  Und im gesamten F.E.A.R.2 gab es nur einen einzigen Moment, in dem mein Puls durch eine der Schock-Scenen höher ging. 
Ich zögere daher noch bei Teil 3 zuzugreifen. Immerhin bin ich auch nicht unbedingt ein Fan von Coop-Shootern. Vielleicht, wenn der Preis die 20Euro-Marke unterschritten hat.


----------



## Fresh1981 (27. Juni 2011)

Lieber mab72 hast du Fear 1 überhaupt gespielt???Mittelmäßigkeit?Wo das denn bitte!!??Der erste teil war damals wegweisend!Keine KI war derart clever!!
Desweiteren gibt es mehr als genug ungeschnittene Spiele in Deitschland oder man bestellt sie sich aus Österrreich nur so als tip


----------



## Skyler93 (28. Juni 2011)

Okay habe es gekauft und bereue es, Call of Duty: Fear 3, nicht anders, mir kommts vor als könnte man nichts kaputt machen (hallo tisch mit labordingens dadrauf und das fängt kugeln ab  ), grafik schlechter als Fear 2, Balance fehler, KEIN EINZIGEN! GRUSELMOMENT! wirklich KEINEN!, und langweiligsten Waffen die es jemals in nen Spiel gab


----------



## Oray (29. Juni 2011)

Ich verstehe nicht was dass alles soll Leute ! Ohne Witz! Bin ich hier mit Hatern und Kindern unter 18 Jahren im Forum oder was ? 

Also erstmal habe ich die Pegi Version und zogge das Spiel in den höchsten Einstellungen + Direct X 11 ... und zu behaupten dass Fear 3 eine schlechte Grafik hat ist eine unverschämtheit. Die von COD BO ist auch nicht besser ! Also was soll das ??? Waffen die Langweiligsten die man kennt ??? HALLOOOOO ... hast du mal mit der Pumpgun oder mit dem Scharfschützengewehr jemandem mal den Arm oder das Gesicht abgeschossen welcher dann total Geil weggefetzt wird ? In welchen Shooter außer FEAR kommt die Gewalt und die Wucht der Waffen so Hammer rüber wie in Fear ? Die Optik ist äußerst Realistisch (Damit meine ich nicht Geil oder besonders lobenswert, aber sie sieht verdammt nochmal echt aus) ... ich verstehe das einfach nicht ! 

Ich Wette mein Leben das keiner von euch die Uncut auf höchsten Stufe mit Grafik und SOund gespielt hat ... jeder der behauptet das Fear 2 u 3 kacke waren haben in meinen Augen keine Ahnung ! 

Ja vielleicht wieder voller Wut und Zorn daher geschrieben ... aber es waren wenigstens Argumente ! 

Was habt ihr zu bieten ??? 

Ab Fear 2 geht es bergab ??? HAHAHA 
Dann kommen Argumente wie KI wird schlechter und Atmo beschissen ??? 

HAHAHA HALLO? ??? WOHIN ??? Habt ihr die Spiele in einem Internetcafe gespielt wo man einfach nicht in ruhe Spielen kann oder was ?

Mit Bullettime kann ich nichts anfangen ??? HAHAHa was sind das für Argumente ... kommt Leute ! 

Wo sind die Pusher die Games mit Gewalt und dicker Action mal wieder richtig Pushen und abgehen ! Wegen euch geht es Bergab ! 

Egal ich gehe jetzt mit einem Hammer Soundsystem und Uncut Menschen schlachten ! 
Geht ihr doch Lego Star Wars spielen ... hat ja ne bessere Wertung ... peaze !


----------



## groben (29. Juni 2011)

Ich werde überhaupt kein Geld mehr für Spiele mit lächerlichen 8 Stunden Spielzeit ausgeben.Tschüß Fear!


----------



## zottel77 (29. Juni 2011)

Ick wusste jar nich, dass F.E.A.R 3 DX11 unterstützt!? o_0
Aber wahrscheinlich ist es bloß ne Kantenglättung oder so etwas.


----------



## STURMFRONT242 (3. Juli 2011)

heya oray! endlich mal ein gleichgesinnter! klar, fear2 hatte schon leider einen kleinen rückzieher gemacht. leider betraf das den multi. aber fear 3 ist doch wohl voll der harte ego action, mit stücken von horror shooter, wo andere sich gleich wieder ins nest machen. meine meinung: hans oder wie der heisst hier von der pc games der dies hier bewertetet, spielt lieber wow oder battlefield. kommt mit ego shootern nicht klar, bzw mit dem paranormalen. WARUM SOLL FEAR AUCH SO WIE TEIL 1 ODER 2 SEIN?!? ein neuer massstab von den entwicklern. 8 stunden sind ok für den single. den koop gibts auch dazu. und den multiplayer. dazu ein ki system wo selbst battlefield oder cod blau anlaufen. kein wunder wenn hier viele leute negativ bewerten. das zeugt von gamern (simulationen, sport freaks, oder aber auch ego shootern, die nichts für fear übrig haben). ÜBRIGENS halt ich ebenso wenig von CRYSIS2! totale abzocker scheisse. so fallt ihr über mein game her, so tut ihr dies mit meiner serie! oder die leute spielen doch wirklich die deutsche geschnittene version vom game und haben von den tollsten uncut momenten im spiel überhaupt keine ahnung, auch vielleicht weil diese hosenscheisser grad mal erst 15 oder so sind. ach so. an all die sich angesprochen fühlen, ich wünsch euch das was ihr mir wünscht. ich sag FEAR FOREVER! teil vier kommt mit sicherheit, was dieses dumme crysis 2 nicht behaupten kann


----------



## Peter Bathge (3. Juli 2011)

STURMFRONT242 schrieb:


> meine meinung: hans oder wie der heisst hier von der pc games der dies hier bewertetet, spielt lieber wow oder battlefield.



Ist das eine Meinung? Da solltest du lieber noch mal im Duden die Definition des Wortes nachgucken. Deine "Meinung" ist jedenfalls falsch, ich heiße weder Hans noch spiele ich WoW. Wüsste auch nicht, wie du auf den Bezug  zwischen Ego-Shooter und Online-Rollenspiel kommst.

Um mich mit dem Rest deines "Beitrags" ("wirres Geschreibsel" wäre eine andere legitime Bezeichnung) auseinanderzusetzen, ist mir meine Zeit dann doch zu schade.


----------



## svd (3. Juli 2011)

Ich find "FEAR3" zum Kotzen. Genauso "Duke Nukem Forever" und "BioShock 2".

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung, wieso. Das passiert mir nicht oft, aber schon nach kurzer Spielzeit bekomme ich übelst Kopfschmerzen. 
In jedem dieser Spiele ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Bewegungen subjektiv nicht flüssig sind. Vielleicht ruckeln die Spiele in einer Frequenz,
die mein Gleichgewichtszentrum negativ beeinflussen.

An der Engine kann's ja nicht liegen, hab schon mehrere UE3 Titel problemlos durchgespielt.

Naja, vlt sollte ich vor dem Computer spielen generell mehr schlafen, die Grafikkarte updgraden oder auf einen 120Hz Monitor umsteigen...


P.S.: Den ersten Satz hab ich hauptsächlich geschrieben, um Leute zu ärgern. Finde das Spiel bisher nicht schlecht, ziemlich fordernd, 
aber noch nicht ganz so spaßig/gruselig wie die Vorgänger. Die PC Games Wertung finde ich in Ordnung.


----------

